# Train show pick-ups...



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a few pick-ups I picked up today,lol...A nice 631...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A very nice 960 blue-stripe..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

4 pieces of straight track with road-bed, 4 pieces of curve track with road-bed. The road-bed is very soft, in great condition, and the track is layout ready....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You seem to have more train shows in upstate NY than we do in SoCal. The passenger cars are nice and not all that common. The T&P gondola looks like it has the longer 3 spring trucks making it later production.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A very nice 355. The seller said it ran very well, and he wasn't kidding!! This baby flies!! I had this set as a kid. I now have 3 complete sets.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> You seem to have more train shows in upstate NY than we do in SoCal. The passenger cars are nice and not all that common. The T&P gondola looks like it has the longer 3 spring trucks making it later production.


I have another one of these, actually I have quite a lot of them, in the original, very nice box, with the inspectors slip tucked into the box.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> You seem to have more train shows in upstate NY than we do in SoCal. The passenger cars are nice and not all that common. The T&P gondola looks like it has the longer 3 spring trucks making it later production.


Locally, we have about 4-5 shows that I go to.. Fall, approaching Christmas, is the time the shows fire up. There's 1 in August, 1 in the begining of November, 1 at the end of November, and then 1 at the start of December. That's it for me until spring..


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I like the diesels:thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I like the diesels:thumbsup:


These Baldwins can be finicky, but I now have 3 of them, and they all run great. Dad bought me the set back in 1958, and I remember that engine would just fly off the curves!!.And this one will do the same thing if you're not careful.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You are fortunate they are all good runners. Just keep them lubricated.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> You are fortunate they are all good runners. Just keep them lubricated.


That's the first thing I did when I got it home. I took off the trucks and inside they were extremely clean!! I greased them up lightly, and did some oiling, and it runs even better now. I purchased the 3 cars that the engine came with to complete the set. I have right around $75 bucks into the complete set. This makes 3 complete sets for me.. I still want a Northern Pacific PA, but that's only a dream.. Time will tell.


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey there Flyernut. It's been awhile since I've posted, but seeing your train show pick ups, I just gotta say how envious I am! Now granted, the only show I have been to on a regular basis is the Greenberg show in Pittsburgh. (3 times a year), but I have yet to see some of the nice stuff you pick up. Case in point, the rubber roadbed. I have not found one section of it at that show since I started taking an interest in AF. I'm gonna have to start traveling more!😊 That said, I always like seeing your latest finds and repairs.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

upsman55 said:


> Hey there Flyernut. It's been awhile since I've posted, but seeing your train show pick ups, I just gotta say how envious I am! Now granted, the only show I have been to on a regular basis is the Greenberg show in Pittsburgh. (3 times a year), but I have yet to see some of the nice stuff you pick up. Case in point, the rubber roadbed. I have not found one section of it at that show since I started taking an interest in AF. I'm gonna have to start traveling more!😊 That said, I always like seeing your latest finds and repairs.


Hey, how you been?? As always, thanks for the kind words.. I tend to get lucky, sometimes, at certain shows. We have 4 shows here locally that I always attend.. You might want to drive up to the Syracuse Train Show held every November at the NYS Fairgrounds. Always flyer stuff there.. I bought a beautiful 283 there for $40 bucks. I didn't need it but for $40 bucks, why not?? I could have bought at least 20 pieces or more of the roadbed, but I was saving my money for possibly something else that would catch my eye. The roadbed, as well as the track, was primo stuff, and I couldn't pass it up. My layout is all gray roadbed, but I had to pop on this stuff because of the condition.


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

flyernut said:


> Hey, how you been?? As always, thanks for the kind words.. I tend to get lucky, sometimes, at certain shows. We have 4 shows here locally that I always attend.. You might want to drive up to the Syracuse Train Show held every November at the NYS Fairgrounds. Always flyer stuff there.. I bought a beautiful 283 there for $40 bucks. I didn't need it but for $40 bucks, why not?? I could have bought at least 20 pieces or more of the roadbed, but I was saving my money for possibly something else that would catch my eye. The roadbed, as well as the track, was primo stuff, and I couldn't pass it up. My layout is all gray roadbed, but I had to pop on this stuff because of the condition.


I've been well thanks. Hope you have been also. I had a pretty busy spring and summer, and my train time suffered! I did check out the forum every now and then, and actually expanded my AF collection just a little. Here's a pic of something I found at my local antique store.








With the rolling stock and 303, I also got a set of turnouts and a box of track. All for $80. Probably not the greatest deal,but I didn't feel cheated either. I have a question for you about the controllers for the turnouts, but I'll do that in a new thread. I don't want to hijack this one! As for that Syracuse train show, that sounds like it would make a nice road trip. And I have 10 months to sweet talk the boss into letting me go!:laugh:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

upsman55 said:


> I've been well thanks. Hope you have been also. I had a pretty busy spring and summer, and my train time suffered! I did check out the forum every now and then, and actually expanded my AF collection just a little. Here's a pic of something I found at my local antique store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a great deal!! I saw a set with a 307, 4 cars, tranny, and a circle of track for $67 bucks. Probably could have gotten it cheaper, but I passed... The "boss" actually went with me to Syracuse this year but I told her there would be "girly" things there.. Of course I got dirty looks the whole time, but I bought her lunch at Mickey D's later, lol.. Yep, I'm a big spender!!! I did a thread about turn-outs and controllers awhile back. Search for it, but I'll be more than glad to help you out in any way..Loren


----------

